# Pictures!! finally :)



## kaykay (Sep 19, 2004)

Sorry it took so long but its been really hectic here. I shot about a hundred but only a few came out at all as I only had my son here to help. Some are before we got the burrs out and some are after.

First off here is Sunshine. She is 17 and we think will foal in the next 30-60 days. Shes 35". Very sweet and easy to handle. She is the mother and grandmother of the next two mares.







Next is her daughter Flicka who is 14 years old. Shes shy and not as friendly as the other two. She is 31".






Next is Flickas daughter Misty who is 11 and identical to mom. Sunshine is her grandmother. Approx 30.5". This first pic is her after deburring so not much forelock left and you can see where the halter left deep marks. Shes very sweet and easy to handle


----------



## kaykay (Sep 19, 2004)

Heres a pic of mistys whole body sorry about the shadow!






Next is Spirit a red and white pinto stallion approx 7 yrs old (no one knows for sure) He is sweet but shy and needs more handling. No measurement yet but I estimate 34" Hes so pretty headed! Hes getting a bath today as hes filthy from being in the barn full of manure. Hes the only one who was fed hay so in better physical condition






Last but not least is Patches. We think hes 3. Approx 30.5". This is the one whose halter grew into his jaw. Heres a pic of it but its hard to see as hes so black. Hes a sweetheart and easy to handle. His back is up a bit and a little ribby and bloated tummy. This is the guy tied in poison ivy.


----------



## kaykay (Sep 19, 2004)

Heres some more of patches










Well shoot i have one of this guy running and bucking but it wont upload.

Anyway there they are! Dont the two bay mares look like twins?? Also all three mares have a mild deformity of the left back hoof and hock. Definately inherited as all three have it on the same foot. But they do get around fine.


----------



## kaykay (Sep 19, 2004)

hopefully tami can post a pic of the stallion she bought out of there


----------



## LilSapphire (Sep 19, 2004)

Awww they are all so cute! I think Patches has the cutest face LoL....I might have missed this post earlier but are all three mares pregnant or just Sunshine? Good Work resucing these guys!





Jessica


----------



## kaykay (Sep 19, 2004)

Good question Jessica! Im almost positive Sunshine is in foal and pretty sure the older bay mare is also in foal. The younger bay mare is not in foal as she came into a strong heat when we brought her here. She lost her foal back in January. That pic of Patches is really bad and Ill get a new one. He had been running and bucking so his nostrils are flared in that pic LOL. Im on my way out to give him a bath and get his burrs out. All the girls are now deburred.


----------



## MooreAcres (Sep 19, 2004)

I want Sunshine! She is so cute. I love her markings.

To tell you the truth, they look better than what I thought they would. I mean they appear the be pretty plump (but maybe I'm wrong) for living in weeds. Don't get me wrong you did a great thing and I have great respect for you. Please keep us updated!

Erin


----------



## WeeMite'sEbonyMayLuver (Sep 19, 2004)

I am so happy you took them in! They didn't deserve such abusive owners!


----------



## kaykay (Sep 19, 2004)

Sunshine is very heavy in foal so she does look pretty plump. She was the only one not tied in the junk yard and had access to better grass (well beside the stallion kept in the barn full of manure) The little black and white guy is a little malnoursihed as he has a very big pot belly and is ribby but its hard to see in pics as hes so black. But none of these are in terrible condition physically but boy they are so different here off those ropes they were tied to



Also the older bay mare looks very much in foal to me also but I could be wrong. I worry about her more as I think her being in foal is hiding her condition. She has a tooth that is horribly overgrown that I feel sure is hindering her ability to chew. Im trying to get an dentist out to fix her. her neck seems thin in comparison to her body. You can kinda see in the pic that shes holding her mouth funny and has a little swelling. She also didnt fare as well as the others with the lack of water as her skin was very loose when she came but I think shes pretty close to hydrated again. The horse is the worst condition was definately the stallion tami bought. Hes very thin



Which is really odd as he was their "favorite" I really wish we couldve taken pics of where they were living it was just horrible


----------



## MiniNovice (Sep 19, 2004)

That little Patches is just too cute! Wish I could take him off your hands!! Good luck with finding them homes!!


----------



## Marty (Sep 20, 2004)

Excellent work KK>

Look at the markings on Sunshine there. Isn't that white unusual the way it just seems to swirl around her flank?

It reminds me of the Swiss Rolls that Little Debi makes.......and her white marking there looks kinda shaped like the state of Illinois if you use your imagination

She's swirlly!


----------



## Frankie (Sep 20, 2004)

CMHR and Kay,

Again you guys have done a GREAT job!

It must be wonderful to watch them be able to run around!


----------



## Hosscrazy (Sep 20, 2004)

Thanks so much for posting the pictures!!! They are all so beautiful, and I'm sure, very grateful for what you've done!!!


----------



## bird1036 (Sep 20, 2004)

I am very interested in a couple of the horses please email me at [email protected]


----------



## kaykay (Sep 20, 2004)

okay! im emailing!


----------



## CountryHaven (Sep 21, 2004)

Sorry I didn't see this until today. Busy weekend. LOL

From the moment I saw this little guy, my eyes just bugged out. I couldn't even keep myself from saying "Oh My God!" Bob says he knew that was code for "I have to have him", even though I insist I never once said we need to buy him, Bob was the one who said that. There was something very special about him to me, even before I saw his papers which were fantastic. Something just clicked in this poor little dude with me... and still does. He makes my heart race.

The very first night we got him home. We put him in his stall, and gave him a flake of hay. He DOVE into it like he hadn't seen food before, and tried to kick at Bob when he went to pet him. Normally I would never ever allow an animal, especially a stallion, to kick out, but that little dude was just so afraid someone was going to take it away. We could barely get his head up out of the hay long enough to take off his halter.

This is him the second day we had him. I should have taken a pic BEFORE I detangled and deburred his horribly messed up forelock and mane, but didn't. It was the very first order of business with him... it took a whole large bottle of baby oil, and 4 hours of combing. He was as patient as could be as I picked away at it all. You can see his ribs, and backbone where it protrudes.






And here's a pick from a few days ago. Exactly one week from the first pic. He's filling out really nicely I think. And considering he's been a 'standing' stallion, he's extremely well mannered. I did have to get on him once for rearing on lead as we went past the mare pasture, but only once, and all I did that time was yell. He looked at me as if to say.. 'what? I'm a guy, they're girls, what do you want from me?' LOL


----------



## virginia (Sep 21, 2004)

Ah Tami you have a heart as big as all outdoors. You did a good thing getting him out of that situation. I hope he works out well for you.

Ginny


----------



## kaykay (Sep 22, 2004)

tami i cant believe how much better he looks in just one week! im so happy for him

kay


----------



## fourhorses (Sep 23, 2004)

OMG Tami!! What a difference.





Thanks girls!! Let me know if you need sponsors.





Kristie


----------



## runaway ranch (Sep 27, 2004)

Hi

I have a recuse mare who also had her halter grow into her head. She has had so much neglect & still stayed sweet and lovable. She is retired now with us and is the matriarch of all the other horses. I encourage those of you who haven't, to take in a rescue horse, they give so much to those of us who take them. I can't imagine not having Cleo.


----------

